# anyone keep venomous spiders?



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

are there any wandering spiders kept in private collections?

those things look creepy. I wanna see up close pictures, google isn'y much help.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Dave Nixon has (or at least had) _Phoneutria fera_.

Here's one of his specimens (his image):










I personally have no idea why anybody would want to keep a spider like that, but each to their own. I have played with a Western Black Widow, and that was more than enough for me in the dangerous spider world.....


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd love to have a female. Sadly don't have DWA but if I did I'd have one. Plus a widow as they're so iconic. Like Brachypelma hamorii (ex smithi) are in the tarantula world.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I can understand Widows. They are pretty much starter spiders *for DWA spider keeping*, they're simple to work with.

Wandering spiders can almost teleport. That for me is where I draw the line.

The only genera that is restricted for license holders, is _Phoneutria_. Everything else in Ctenidae is fair game if you can find them.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

ViperLover said:


> I can understand Widows. They are pretty much starter spiders *for DWA spider keeping*, they're simple to work with.
> 
> Wandering spiders can almost teleport. That for me is where I draw the line.
> 
> The only genera that is restricted for license holders, is _Phoneutria_. Everything else in Ctenidae is fair game if you can find them.


I've had a few very fast true spiders. I know how quick they can be. My Heteropoda lunula made my pokies/H.mac look slow.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

that's awesome! 

I couldn't keep them, i'd be too scared lol I do love the look of them though


----------



## Sage Exotics (Mar 30, 2018)

Well it***8217;s not life threatening dangerous but you could find an orange baboon tarantula, AKA Orange bitey thing. They teleport, I swear. JK, but they are the fastest creatures I have ever seen, and they***8217;re aggressive. Their venom is extremely potent, one bite causes an adult to have extcuciating pain, localized pain, extreme swelling, and severe muscle cramps for over a week! They also usually bite more than once, and it all happens in the blink of an eye. Luckily, they***8217;re nocturnal so as long as you are careful they wont bite. They are also super easy to care for. Plus, if you***8217;re looking for a scary spider than what more could you want then a spider called an ***8216;Orange bitey thing***8217;?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Sage Exotics said:


> Well it***8217;s not life threatening dangerous but you could find an orange baboon tarantula, AKA Orange bitey thing. They teleport, I swear. JK, but they are the fastest creatures I have ever seen, and they***8217;re aggressive. Their venom is extremely potent, one bite causes an adult to have extcuciating pain, localized pain, extreme swelling, and severe muscle cramps for over a week! They also usually bite more than once, and it all happens in the blink of an eye. Luckily, they***8217;re nocturnal so as long as you are careful they wont bite. They are also super easy to care for. Plus, if you***8217;re looking for a scary spider than what more could you want then a spider called an ***8216;Orange bitey thing***8217;?


I'm pretty sure the OP was interested in DWA Species. They're in a completely different league to tarantulas!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ViperLover said:


> Dave Nixon has (or at least had) _Phoneutria fera_.
> 
> Here's one of his specimens (his image):
> 
> ...





ViperLover said:


> I'm pretty sure the OP was interested in DWA Species. They're in a completely different league to tarantulas!


yeah, sorry, DWA species was really what I should have said. Orange bitey things are pretty common among the more experienced Tarantula enthusiasts. I'd never own one! lol


----------



## Garethgtt (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a couple of these
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/piloctenus-haematostoma-p-3873.html#.W1-U7XPTU0M

Not DWA but some say dangerous, some not, I can say they have good eyesight and will crouch when I enter the room, and after initially thinking they were more of the static defensive type I saw one the other day teleport 'pounce' on a cricket and that was about as fast as I've seen somthing more, you would not even register its movement before you were bitten.

I also have a couple of Macrothele taiwanensis funnelwebs, again not taking any chances on bites from those


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Garethgtt said:


> I have a couple of these
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/piloctenus-haematostoma-p-3873.html#.W1-U7XPTU0M
> 
> Not DWA but some say dangerous, some not, I can say they have good eyesight and will crouch when I enter the room, and after initially thinking they were more of the static defensive type I saw one the other day teleport 'pounce' on a cricket and that was about as fast as I've seen somthing more, you would not even register its movement before you were bitten.
> ...


Bonny little spiders the red fangs. The lass I used to own was extremely flighty. I only ever got 1 threat posture off her.


----------



## Garethgtt (Aug 6, 2012)

I have very little info on their upkeep, needs, lifespan.


I've applied my usual failsafe in that I keep half the enclosure dry with a heat matt against the wall and the opposite half humid, due to condensation, from the opposite heatmatt side


----------



## Firesword (Jan 29, 2021)

Is there anyone selling widows either in the uk or will send to the uk?


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Sod DWA spiders lol - little death legs ... I was happy to deal with my King Cobra but I got tagged by a Sicarius - which I think isn't (or at least wasn't at the time) on DWA but still put me in hospital. 

Sicarius weren't even meant to jump but that beast teleported out of the sand on the back of my hand and tagged me. Just like having men flu I thought I am dying lol ...


----------

